# getting rid of the blue border around the homescreens



## frojj (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how to disable the blue border around the homescreens when you scroll? I can't seem to locate them and apparently I suck at searches. Thanks.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

that's called "Tablet scrolling transition"

if you don't like it, go to Settings then Launcher and change the homescreen transition effect.


----------



## frojj (Oct 20, 2011)

I tried, but that just changes the way the scrolling transitions. The blue border appears in all types of transition.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

What launcher? I remove it manually by decompiling and editing the proper .9.png images in the device specific folders. Done it on apex nova trebuchet and others probably.. complie sign and install or compile flash to system for rooted devices if desired. Hope this helps 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

